# 2014 redding shoot dates



## zachbb42

Does anyone know the dates on this shoot?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archer_nm

2-3-4 May 2014


----------



## zachbb42

Ok thanks a lot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a7xelk

his is correct


----------



## archer_nm

*Redding dates*

No problem, I just got them yesterday.


----------



## 2413gary

It will always be the first weekend in May


----------



## archer_nm

Gary I am looking for a partner hint hint


----------



## rsarns

I want the one I ended up with last year! LOL


----------



## a7xelk

blind draw is thursday the 1st


----------



## archer_nm

A7 there is a nonsight team event for the shoot, we are not part of the blind draw tourney


----------



## fmoss3

Is there a fingers team event? FS/LIMITED


----------



## archer_nm

I am not sure, Gary do you know


----------



## itbeso

fmoss3 said:


> Is there a fingers team event? FS/LIMITED


Is that a class anymore, Frank? He He


----------



## 2413gary

I dont think so but ask Pam Severtson from Redding


archer_nm said:


> I am not sure, Gary do you know


----------



## field14

Is there a division or a team event for Short, Left-handed, Italians that speak French and ride road bikes long distance and shoot right handed with a hang-nail on their right thumb?

Get the drift? Geeeezzzzz...let's make a separate class for hat color, too.

T:darkbeer::tongue::wink::angry::thumbs_up


----------



## 2413gary

Nope but there is a nonsight money shoot if you are man enough to put the $200.00


field14 said:


> Is there a division or a team event for Short, Left-handed, Italians that speak French and ride road bikes long distance and shoot right handed with a hang-nail on their right thumb?
> 
> Get the drift? Geeeezzzzz...let's make a separate class for hat color, too.
> 
> T:darkbeer::tongue::wink::angry::thumbs_up


----------



## a7xelk

as far as the BLIND DRAW EVERYBODY GOES IN SAME POT, no classes or ages


----------



## archer_nm

Come on Tom join us for a little non-sight fun


----------



## zestycj7

I will be there again in 2014. I hope to have my wife (Sue) with me this time. 
Not that Jerry wasn't fun to hang out with all weekend, but Sue will be more fun....:wink:
Don.


----------



## archer_nm

Don are u shoot in the team event?


----------



## zestycj7

archer_nm said:


> Don are u shoot in the team event?


Bob,
I am not sure yet if I will, it depends on if Sue goes or not.
If she goes I will be shooting with her all weekend, I won't leave her to shoot on her own.
Don.


----------



## Nock On 4 Life

I'm sorry guys, I'm just getting into learning about the ASA shoots and going to attempt my first one at the end of May. What is the Redding shoot? Why is it so big? Kind of dumb question, I know and I apologize, just curious what it's all about.


----------



## Gapmaster

> I'm sorry guys, I'm just getting into learning about the ASA shoots and going to attempt my first one at the end of May. What is the Redding shoot? Why is it so big? Kind of dumb question, I know and I apologize, just curious what it's all about.
> Shoot Straight My Friends


Go here and click on the Western Classic Link. There is a flyer and some more info at this site to give you a better idea of what goes on. 

http://www.straightarrowbowhunters.com/


----------



## wa-prez

Nock On 4 Life said:


> I'm sorry guys, I'm just getting into learning about the ASA shoots and going to attempt my first one at the end of May. What is the Redding shoot? Why is it so big? Kind of dumb question, I know and I apologize, just curious what it's all about.


In Redding California. Beautiful location. 70 targets spread out over THREE days (Friday, Saturday and Sunday). Marked distance 3D.
Animals are LARGE and realistic. Long distance (101 yards) and short distance (4 yards) shots with a LOT of relatively short to medium distances (8, 9, 10, 12, 14, 22,......)

Large shooting groups, often 20 archers (divided into two groups of 10 to make calling / recording scores easier). LOTS of extra targets in "scenes" (family groups, predator / prey etc). Even extra 3D's on the grounds that are just "decoration).

Redding is a big town, so lots of hotels, restaurants etc available. Some shopping in town. Archery vendors on the grounds.

LOTS good to say about Redding.


----------



## vftcandy

The Flyer, Range is looking great and there is lots to do here. Lots of Fantastic food, it is a great event!


----------



## vftcandy

85 deg yesterday, hoping for good weather!


----------



## archer_nm

I keep checking and it looks like great weather, I leave here on thur morning and should be there by 1pm can't wait


----------



## vftcandy

archer_nm said:


> I keep checking and it looks like great weather, I leave here on thur morning and should be there by 1pm can't wait


Yep it should be nice!


----------



## rock monkey

are amateurs allowed there? this was posted in the pro forum, so one would assume it's just for pros.


----------



## a7xelk

everyone who shoots is welcome, to late to pre reg. but you can walk in and register , thursday all day, friday in the am. you can shoot thursday at the blind draw it starts at 9am


----------



## Dado

Are there scores posted anywhere?


----------



## liftedmega

Scores ?


----------



## archer_nm

You are on 2014 thread


----------

